

Ask HN: Is tweetdeck down? - syst3mw0rm

I am unable to login into my tweetdeck account. Is there some problem with the site ?
======
cd34
[http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/30/2914764/tweetdeck-taken-
do...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/30/2914764/tweetdeck-taken-down-user-
allegedly-able-to-access-hundreds-accounts)

